# Moffat Rally update.......



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

First of all can a kind modorator make this post sticky as Pam needs info asap. (Sorry but my humble powers don't extend to making a post sticky)   

---------------------------------


The elsan point has now been made at the rally site.

Pam needs to know if folks want a buffet meal in the "cafe" one evening. She could organise a takeaway "run" to the Indian or "chippy" on another night if required, but needs to know the numbers for the buffet to go ahead. 

Please add your requirements to this post.

Pam is experiencing PC difficulties at the moment so your help in keeping her updated would be appreciatted.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pam
We are still on track for Moffat & are both looking forward to seeing you again.The buffet sounds a great idea you can add both of us to the list.

Regards 
R/M


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

Hi Ian, 
Could you add us to the Buffet meal and we would certainly be interested in a "run" to the local Indian take-away :lol: I think Eddie (the husband) may want to take part in this "run". 
Looking forward to meeting everyone at Moffat :wink:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

Hi Pam,
Count us in for the buffet. Should be a good opportunity to meet and chat

regards

Steve And Sheila


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pam, 8 of us for the buffet please, (email sent)

Mandy and Dave


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi pam

2 of us for the buffet

ta

Paul


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

When is this, van or not we might be interested as it sound like it maybe in Scotland?


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pam chippy sounds good to us put us down for three please.

Chris


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Buffet at Moffat Rally*

Glad to see so many want the Buffet.
Please can I have final numbers by Thursday 22nd Sept. so I can let Hammerlands Bistro staff know by that weekend.

I will not be online after 23rd as I shall be touring Southern Scotland pre rally but I'm hoping to be in Moffat on site on Thursday 29th

Looking forward to meeting old and new friends, Pam (Bella)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

2point said:


> When is this, van or not we might be interested as it sound like it maybe in Scotland?


 Hi 
Have a look on the right hand side of the homepage, you will see the rally section, click on the hammerlands centre Moffat link.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys



stella's going elsewhere this weekend so im looking for a willing helper to get my dirt bike off the ramp as i fancy visiting some old fishing teritory down there .
weather permitting !

im also up for the buffet thing if im not too late ?  which night ?


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Moffat Ralliers*

Hi all,

Buffet will be on Saturday evening if sufficient nos. otherwise we could have "afternoon tea!!!" (Extra to takeaway run).

Need to know nos. by Tues.27th; I will try find internet access in Edinburgh next day ; Will be on posh site at Mortonhall from Monday (25% off site fees that week) until Thursday am.

Fingers etc crossed (which somewhat hinders the driving to Scotland) that the weather will be drier than York!

Check out www.hammerlandscentre.co.uk for directions and site info

Look at www.visitmoffat.co.uk for local info

CU Soon

Pam aka Bella


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Moffat Ralliers*



Bella said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Buffet will be on Saturday evening if sufficient nos. otherwise we could have "afternoon tea!!!" (Extra to takeaway run).
> Need to know nos. by Tues.27th; I will try find internet access in Edinburgh next day ; Will be on posh site at Mortonhall from Monday (25% off site fees that week) until Thursday am.
> ...


 

Hi Pam Please put 2 of us down for buffet on Sat, many thanks, look forward to meeting you
Vonnie and hubbie Frank


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

What are the times for the site at moffat

ie when does it open and when does it shut

want to be there on time for a change


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Red0ne
Bella (Pam) & ourselves will be there from Thursday night so turn up anytime Friday. Is there anyone else that wants adding to the Buffet list if so let me know by Thursday Morning.
Looking forward to meeting friends old & new.
Regards
R/M


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry can't/didn't make Moffat as just came back Thursday from Cornwall. Hope you all have a good time and the weather is kind.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

For anyone who is interested, this is the BBC Weather forecast for Moffat over the weekend. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1657 
Not great, but about average for Scotland at this time of year.

Anne


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Sorry Pam but we cant make it after all. Only been back from France a couple of weeks & plans had to be changed to get a warranty job done after servicing last week. Hopefully another time. Hope the weather is kind & you all have a great time.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

i hope somebody is still going ? , yes i know its raining buckets , i'll bring my wellies . hope to meet somebody there ? :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

I'm still going. It's been pouring down most of the day so the wellies are in the van :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry guys

we wont make it ...........we were let down by the company who were going to babysit my mom (who has altzheimers and lives with us) for the weekend
So now we are really pissed off as we were so looking forward to it

Still ..........next time

Paul


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
moffat rally was great fun ,totally excellent buffet meet in the coffee shop ,sort of like a m.h.f. party  and would you believe nice weather , many many thanks to all who organised it . great to meet more m.h.f. members . shame some couldn't make it . next time eh !

some of my pics of the weekend and my bike tour round the lochs .


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all thanks to Pam for organising a great rally weather was great so too was the company hope it becomes a regular rally.Photos up on rally album.


Chris


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
It was great rally and many thanks to Pam for all her hard work organising it. It was good to meet everyone there. Moffat is lovely town and I feel some Christmas shopping coming on :lol: 

Hi Chris, I like your suggestion that it becomes a regular rally.

Hi Kenny, The lochs look beautiful. I took a few photos of the field but I messed up my computer and can't download them, it's a long story  

Anne


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got home from the Moffat rally via Jedburgh and Haltwhistle.
Thanks Pam for the organisation and great to see some fellow MHF'ers. A good site for a meet, good weather and super countryside around.
We enjoyed the meet and the food, and the Belgian visitors were interesting to talk to - once we got over the confusion between Vienna and hyenas


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Well, I've been and gone and done it again.  After messing up my computer I have now messed up putting pics in the Rally Photo Section.  
Help, TheOggies (Chris), can you fix this for me :?: 

Anne


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
Just back from our extended Moffat rally we would like to take this opportunity to thank Pam for organising it & also hope that this could be a yearly rally.
It was a brilliant start to an excellent holiday with the weather being very kind to us.Looking forwards to the Midlands rally see you all then.
Regards
R/M


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Moffat Meet Again???*

Hi and thanks to everyone who came to Moffat ; I'm glad you all thought the Location was good. Anyone interested in another meet there in May 2006?

I've asked Hammerlands to let us know when the ewe with the cream body and brown face goes to market; guess we'd all be interested in some chops!!

Our Belgian Motorhomers, Willy and Marie-Josee have emailed me to say thanks to *you all *for the kindness and friendship shown to them; they will be joining the MHF members when they get their own "van" .

Brenda Jess & I hope to see some of you again in Nov. at Midlands rally

So until we see you again; Safe and Happy travels to all.

Pam


----------

